# The strongest 3 year old on earth



## crownlaurel (Jul 29, 2007)

I was taking snapshots of my kids a couple weeks ago and I got this one.  Then as we flipped through them, my son noticed it looks like the 3 yo picked up the 9 yo by the leg  .


----------



## cherrymoose (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm, nothing's showing!


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not sure why it wouldn't show up for you.  It shows up for me as a photo in the post.  Does anyone else have trouble seeing it?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 29, 2007)

I can see it and yes, in a way it looks like the little one might be lifting the older one. In a way...


----------

